# Gehaltsberater.de



## FlorianH (22 Juli 2008)

Hallo, ich bin auf Gehaltsberater.de reingefallen. Ich habe mich nur über diverse Gehälter erkundigen wollen, wofür man direkt auf der Startseite seine Daten eingeben muß. Hier steht allerdings noch nichts von den Kosten. Als ich dann eine Email zur Bestätigung bekam, sah ich den Jahrespreis von 79 Euro. Daher habe ich die Mail natürlich nicht bestätigt. Kurze Zeit später kamen auch schon Zahlungsaufforderungen und anschließend die Mahnungen. Heute kam die "letzte Mahnung". Natürlich bin werden ich definitiv nichts bezahlen. Mich würde interessieren ob schon andere mit dieser Seite ihre Erfahrung gemacht haben und wie die ganze Sachen ausgegangen ist. Vielen Dank


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

Doch, auf der Seite, wo man die Daten eingibt, steht ganz unten der typische Abzock-Preisdisclaimer, nur nach Herunterscrollen auffindbar.
Kurzum: das typische Abzockmodell.
Die Preisangabe ist zwar immerhin in Fettschrift, aber trotzdem in Kleinschrift, optisch nur nach Herunterscrollen und nach aktivem Suchen auffindbar.
Auch die Anbieterclique ist bestens bekannt.
Mithin greifen die typischen Ratschläge, die hier vielerorts zu diesem Thema gepostet und verlinkt werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Mithin greifen die typischen Ratschläge, die hier vielerorts zu diesem Thema gepostet und verlinkt werden.


Extra Service 
1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## FlorianH (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

Super, vielen Dank für eure Tipps. Hat mir sehr geholfen. Vorallem war ich mir bezüglich eines möglichen Schufa Eintrags nicht sicher.


----------



## Nero110873 (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

Also ich bin auch einer derer die (was normal für mich als unmöglich galt) auf diese Seite reingefallen bin.
Nur ich habe mich unter falschem Namen und Adresse angemeldet.
Und ich habe eine zweitmailadr. angegeben in die ich nicht allzuoft reinschaue.
Nun sind mir die Zahlungserinnerung und die letzte Mahnung erst nach ablauf der Wiederufsfrist aufgefallen.
Klar ist für mich sofort gewesen das die nur abzocken wollen und ich nicht darauf reagiere. Aber etwas Sorgen machte ich mir jetzt schon und habe auch in einigen Juraforen schon gepostet.
Manch Antwort war schon etwas eigenartig wie z.B. das man sich evtl strafbar macht unter falschen Angaben sich anzumelden und dann Dienste in Anspruch zu nehmen. Aber ich habe ja nie eine Leistung erhalten, geschweige denn eine wie von dir erwähnte Bestätigungsmail.
Da hätte ich ja gleich reagieren und wiederufen können.
Also denke ich ich kann die schreiben lassen was sie wollen, oder?

mfg

rainer


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

Auch zu dem Thema "mit falschen Daten angemeldet" gibts schon Info hier:
Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*



FlorianH schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nur über diverse Gehälter erkundigen wollen,



Auf diese Weise? Tipp: Alles was gelb unterlegt ist, ist Werbung und sollte mit ganz besonderem
Argwohn  betrachtet werden.


----------



## Nero110873 (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

genau auf die Art ^^
also danke für die Infos und Links, echt ein super Forum hier.
Also richtig Angst habe oder hatte ich nicht, dazu habe ich auch schon zuviel gehört über dieses Thema aber etwas nachdenklich macht einen das schon und man versucht doch etwas herauszufinden darüber.

Also thx nochmal und Grüße

Rainer


----------



## kasuru (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

Hallo,

meine Freundin hat mit diesem Laden leider auch zu tun gehabt, kurzerhand kam eine Email mit Zahlungsaufforderung - 79€...

Wir waren dann bei der Verbraucherzentrale und haben nachgefragt was zu tun sei, die haben und ein Formular in die Hand gedrückt, welches wir "ausfüllen" und wegschicken sollten (Unberechtigte Forderung etc.). Gesagt, getan, Wochen lang nichts passiert.

Heute hat sie nun eine Email bekommen, mit einer Reaktion, von wegen es sei ja aufgeführt und in den AGB würde es auch drinstehen. Nun habe ich im Internet gelesen, dass Preise sehr deutlich aufgeführt werden müssen und dass es nicht gültig ist, diese in den AGBs zu nennen (genauer war das bei heise.de).
Da ich die Rückantwort von denen bekommen habe, bin ich aber doch wieder etwas unsicher geworden und weiß nicht so recht, wie ich mich verhalten soll. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Wenn ich die Videos bei YouTube richtig deute, dann brauch ich mir keinen Kopf zu machen und soll mich einfach zurücklehnen. Aber ich würd das gerne zur Sicherheit nochmal ansprechen...


----------



## Nero110873 (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

genau das tue ich jetzt auch. ich schicke diesen formbrief sogar nur per email.
wenn ein betreiber im netzt geschäfte macht, muss er auch auf diesem wege erreichbar sein. 
ich müßte nicht abe rich schicke es trotzdem.
und dann lehne ich mich zurück und genieße die hunderte androhungen von denen *g*

liebe grüße

rainer


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*



kasuru schrieb:


> Da ich die Rückantwort von denen bekommen habe, bin ich aber doch wieder etwas unsicher geworden


Nur weil die denselben Käse erneut verzapfen?  Hast du allen Ernstes geglaubt, die würden jetzt 
"mea culpa,  mea maxima culpa" schreiben? 

Lies dich mal ein bißchen durch´s Forum. Was du hier erlebst, ist erst der Anfang vom Kasperletheater.
Es liegt an dir die Vorstellung zu verlassen.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*



kasuru schrieb:


> Aber ich würd das gerne zur Sicherheit nochmal ansprechen...



Wir dürfen hier keine persönliche Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall erteilen.
Aber Dein Fall ist kein Einzelfall.
Daher sollten die bereits oben geposteten Infos reichen.

Sonderleistungen wie das "Absegnen" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder ein "Amtliches Bestätigen von oben" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dieser Informationen bezogen auf Deinen Einzelfall sind uns nicht erlaubt.


----------



## kasuru (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

Nunja, ich hätte es nie gedacht, aber ich bin doch tatsächlich jemand, der sich wenigstens einschüchtern lässt... Danke für eure Hilfe/Tipps... Ich bin dann mal gespannt, wie weit die dieses Spiel noch treiben werden...


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

Voraussichtlich einige Monate, in einigen Fällen auch ein Jahr lang.
Denn: versuchen kann man es ja mal.


----------



## Nero110873 (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

hrhr kasuru, ich dachte auch mir passiert sowas nicht. 
aber etwas verunsichert war ich schon.
da der firmensitzt nicht allzuweit von mir ist hatte ich sogar zuerst ans hinfahren gedacht........und denen mal den kopf zu waschen :wall::wall:,
hatte ein bekannter von mir in düsseldorf mal gemacht und hatte danach ruhe 
aber für was soviel energie aufbringen?
für mich war auch sehr hilfreich die info das die mit den kosten auch maßlos übertreiben. ich hab irgendwo ein fallbeispiel gelesen......
angenommen du schuldest denen wirklich 90 euro und die bekämen das vor gericht durch, was wohl erst 2 mal zur verhandlung kam aber dennoch von deren seite verloren wurde, dann würden die kosten für gericht mahnungen etc. maximal 160 euro betragen wenn du dir keinen eigenen anwalt nehmen würdest.
also alles ertragen und wenn es mir zu doof wird lösche ich einfach diese zweitemailadr. dann laufen auch deren mails ins leere.


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*



Nero110873 schrieb:


> da der firmensitzt nicht allzuweit von mir ist hatte ich sogar zuerst ans hinfahren gedacht........und denen mal den kopf zu waschen



Hast du schon mal einem Briefkasten den Kopf gewaschen???  :-D
Denn mehr hättest du wahrscheinlich dort nicht vorgefunden!


----------



## Nero110873 (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

 ich weis aber einen versuch wäre es mir wert gewesen


----------



## Spudy (14 August 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

Hallo,Ich hab auch heute nen netten Brief bekommen.Eine "Letzte Mahnung".Wir sind nun bei 84 €.Soll Ich den Brief ignorieren?Im vorraus danke für die Tipps


----------



## jupp11 (14 August 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*



Spudy schrieb:


> Soll Ich den Brief ignorieren?I


1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Zum Thema  Geschreibsel
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

3) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## help92 (2 September 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

hallo ich bin auch reingetappt in die Falle. ich habe am anfang 2 emails erhalten eine ohne und eine mit den AGB's. Ich habe natürlich die erste ohne die AGB's geöffnet und auch darin  war nichts von kosten aufgelistet. dann habe ich auf den link geklickt und kam auf die seite von denen dann bin ich wieder runter gegangen und habe die andere geöffnet. darin waren die AGB's enthalten. habe auch ca. einen monat danach geschrieben dass sie mich kündigen sollen, dass einzigste was zurück kommt ist immer eine standart email!!! jetzt hab ich eine rechnung bekommen und eine "letzte mahnung" von 84€. un da ist alles aufgelistet: name..ip...ect. und ANGEBOT GENUTZT.

Was soll ich jetzt machen?!
Wie soll ich reagieren?!
Was kann schlimmstens passieren?! (kann ein gerichtsvollzieher vor meiner haustüre erscheinen)


----------



## webwatcher (2 September 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*



help92 schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt machen?!
> Wie soll ich reagieren?!


das Posting vor deinem lesen, dort stehen alle Informationslinks


help92 schrieb:


> (kann ein gerichtsvollzieher vor meiner haustüre erscheinen)


Nicht soviel Privat-TV (Gerichts)shows sehen, dort wird solcher Käse verzapft


----------



## bernhard (2 September 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*



help92 schrieb:


> ich habe am anfang 2 emails erhalten eine ohne und eine mit den AGB's. Ich habe natürlich die erste ohne die AGB's geöffnet und auch darin  war nichts von kosten aufgelistet. dann habe ich auf den link geklickt


Das ist grenzenloser Leichtsinn. Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails sind brandgefährlich. Man darf sie nicht öffnen und schon lange nicht Dateianhänge oder Links darin ansehen oder anklicken.

Kein Wunder, wenn man sich da Probleme einhandelt.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 September 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*



help92 schrieb:


> ich habe am anfang 2 emails erhalten eine ohne und eine mit den AGB's. :


Dringende Empfehlung: installier dir  sofort einen Spamfilter, der solchen  Müll
 dahin befördert, wo wer hingehört: in den Abfalleimer


----------



## help92 (2 September 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

ja ich hab gesehen dass es viele links dazu gibt aber ich kapier die nicht so wirklich. ja ein spam filter kommt mir jetzt auch zu spät.
was soll ich jetzt machen?!
was kann mir passieren!?
die haben ja alles von mir: name, adresse, ip usw.


----------



## jupp11 (2 September 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*



help92 schrieb:


> was soll ich jetzt machen?!


persönliche Rechtsberatung ist verboten >wenn du mit den Infos nicht klarkommst: 
 Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt


help92 schrieb:


> was kann mir passieren!?


noch mehr Spam und Drohmüll per Mail  und auf Papier


help92 schrieb:


> die haben ja alles von mir: name, adresse, ip usw.


und ?

PS: hör auf zu zittern, mein Monitor wackelt  schon...


----------



## bernhard (2 September 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*



help92 schrieb:


> was kann mir passieren!?


Die Gefahren im Internet sind vielfältig, z.B. droht auch dies:

Zahl der Phishing-Opfer erreicht Höhepunkt (Presseinformationen) - BITKOM

Gegen diese Gefahren hilft nur sorgfältiges Vorgehen. Dazu gehört auf jeden Fall, unaufgefordert eintreffenden Mailmüll unbeachtet zu lassen und Dateianhänge  NIEMALS zu öffnen und präparierte Links NIEMALS zu klicken.


----------



## help92 (2 September 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

okey danke und nochmal alles in allem mir kann da nichts passieren...auser die droh briefe... also kein anwaltsschreiben oder gericht....:scherzkeks:
auch wenn die meine anmeldung haben und meine daten


----------



## Captain Picard (2 September 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*



help92 schrieb:


> also kein anwaltsschreiben


Es gibt auch Anwälte die  Drohmüll verschicken, keine Panik bekommen, wenn solch ein Mist 
auftauchen sollte 


help92 schrieb:


> oder gericht....:scherzkeks:


Die Chance vom Blitz   getroffen zu werden ist bedeutend größer 


help92 schrieb:


> auch wenn die meine anmeldung haben und meine daten


na und, Daten sind frei verkäuflich


----------



## Spudy (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

So,die erste Mahnung ist eingegangen von K.  G. (Rechtsanwältin).Nun sind wir bei 124,13 €.Soll man sich gedanken machen?


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*



Spudy schrieb:


> Soll man sich gedanken machen?


ja, über schöne Dinge des Lebens aber nicht so einen Mist
Was die Anwältin betrifft: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...richt-wiesbaden-stellt-mahnungen-richtig.html


----------



## buba556 (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

Hallo, Mahnungen von Gehaltsbrater könnt Ihr ganz gelassen sehen. Ich hatte solche Mahnungen schon von 2 anderen Firmen und war diesbezüglich erfolgreich auch beim Anwalt, eine gute Rechtschutz macht dies möglich. Die Firma hat eine Firmenendung Ltd. das haben die meisten [...]firmen. Somit auch der Gehaltsberater.de. Bei solchen Firmen könnt Ihr fastimmer ausgehen das es [...] ist.Die können nichts tun, Ihr müsst nur bei jeder Mahnung und Zahlungsaufforderung IMMER einen Wiederspruch per email machen, das reicht kurz und bündig, sonst haben die einen Titel gegen Euch in der Hand, der eigentlich rechtskräftig ist, aber bevor die vor Gericht ziehen, belassen die es dann bei einem Verzicht. Wie gesagt immer schön Wiederspruch einlegen, das Ihr der Aufforderung nicht nachkommt. Das kann sich etwas hinausziehen, ansonsten wer eine Rechtschutz hat, sollte zum Anwalt dann habt Ihr innerhalb von paar Tagen Ruhe von denen und die Schreiben Euch automatisch ein Erledigungsschreiben. [..........] Ihr Gewinnt auf jeden Fall. Liebe Grüße

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

Die vorstehenden Ratschläge halte ich für sinnlos und die Behauptungen und Zusammenhänge sind schlicht falsch. Ich rate Betroffenen, auf die bewährten Empfehlungen des Forums zu setzen, siehe Link unten.


----------



## Pissy (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

Also ich bin auch auf diese Seite rein gefallen war bei der Polizei sie gab mein Anliegen an die Staatsanwaltschaft Stuttgart weiter die Schrieb mir heute dass ich zahlen soll. Im  gegenzug Ermittelt jetzt eine andere Polizeidirektion gegen diese Seit im Internet ich frage mich jetzt was soll ich jetzt machen ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.



Bis dann


----------



## wahlhesse (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

Ich weiss nicht was sowas soll?
Keine Staatsanwaltschaft kümmert sich um zivilrechtliche Belange und rät zur Zahlung. Wenn doch, bitte Kopie des Briefes an die Admins des Forums. Adresse steht im Impressum.

Solange ist es nicht glaubhaft und dient ausschliesslich zur Verunsicherung anderer Betroffener.

Unsere Hilfe gegen diese Anbieter:
1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## starkerhirsch (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*



FlorianH schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin auf Gehaltsberater.de reingefallen. Ich habe mich nur über diverse Gehälter erkundigen wollen, wofür man direkt auf der Startseite seine Daten eingeben muß. Hier steht allerdings noch nichts von den Kosten. Als ich dann eine Email zur Bestätigung bekam, sah ich den Jahrespreis von 79 Euro. Daher habe ich die Mail natürlich nicht bestätigt. Kurze Zeit später kamen auch schon Zahlungsaufforderungen und anschließend die Mahnungen. Heute kam die "letzte Mahnung". Natürlich bin werden ich definitiv nichts bezahlen. Mich würde interessieren ob schon andere mit dieser Seite ihre Erfahrung gemacht haben und wie die ganze Sachen ausgegangen ist. Vielen Dank


  Hallo , auch eine Freundinn v mir ist auf WWW:Gehaltsberater de reingefallen , 75 Euro sollte sie zahlen für nichts ,  komischer Weise waren  die Gehaltsberater de eine Weile vom Netz  verschwunden , so als ob es sie nie gab . Wie der Zufall es wollte hab ich  mal ein bischen nachgeforscht u . fand  Gehaltsberater.de  doch wieder . Eine komplett neu aufgemachte Seite  u man lockte die Kunden mit einem Gewinn  , ein Laptop den es bestimmt nur in ihren Treumen gab . meine FRAGE ist , warum schleßt man nicht endlich  diese [noparse] www.Gehaltsberater.de[/noparse]  Seite für immer !! Oder können die sich wieder u . wieder bei einem anderen Provider anmelden  u ihre gleiche Chow  weiter machen  ??:-p


----------



## starkerhirsch (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

Achso , in Sachen bezahlen , ich würde nicht bezahlen , sondern es einfach drauf ankommen lassen , denn vor Gericht kommt es bestimmt nicht , denn da würden die Hintermänner bekannt werden , u so gibt es nur Drohungen , gut wir haben Rechtschutz u daher kann es uns egal sein . Wie gesagt ich würde nicht bezahlen  MFG:-p


----------



## starkerhirsch (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

Hallo , meine Freundinn ist auch auf Gehaltsberater de reingefallen , sollte 75 Euro für nichts zahlen , angeblich Abo für ein ganzes Jahr . Sie hat natürlich nicht bezahlt für was denn auch  ?? Lange Zeit wahren Gehaltsberatur v Netz veschwunden , so als ob man ihre Seite dicht gemacht hat . Als ich selbst ein paar Nachforschungen anbrachte , fand ich sie per Zufall wieder . Gleicher Name  nur die Aufmachung der Seite war total anders  , u. sie lockten Kunden  mit dem angeblichen Gewinn eines Laptops , den es wol nu in ihrer Phantasie gab . Also  ich würde die nicht bezahlen  egal wieviel Mahnungen sie rausschicken u auch nicht wenn sie mit der Scufa drohen , wenn es doch zur Anzeige kommen sollte was ich nicht glaube würden dann ja die Hintermänner bekannt werden  u da sind die bestimmt zu feige zu !! Gut wir haben Rechtschutz u daher ist es egal , las sie drohen . 3 Nal haben die schon gemahnt , u dabei blieb es auch . Meine Frage  kann man nicht Gehaltsberater de  für immer zumachen -also die Seite . Wieviele ahnungslose  Leute sollen noch darauf reinfallen`? Wie gesagt , nicht bezahlen  , hoffe ich konnte ,mit meinem kleinen Beitrag etwas dzu tun MFG starkerhirsch:-p


----------



## starkerhirsch (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gehaltsberater.de*

Denke es werden leider noch mehr Leute reinfallen , hoffe aber das viele  auch das hier lesen:-p


----------

